# Anyone repaired the leather on snowboard boots?



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Right boot is looking a bit scuffed. Some gouges at the front are now pretty deep.










Every time it gets wet it gets a bit worse.

Has anyone tried that liquid leather repair marketed to repair motorcycle leathers?

Or anything else?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I never have personally.

However, I'm not sure you need straight up leather repair. Leather waterproofers are on the market that may fix your problem... I would try that first as it's probably cheaper then an actual leather repairer. If the waterproofer doesn't work, your not out tons of moneys.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You walking around kicking rocks or something?


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The leather on my 32 Prions is starting to wear and rip on my backfoot boot, I think it's simply because thats the foot that gets strapped in/out so much. Hoping it doesn't wear out completely, because the right foot has no damage at all : /


----------

